# [GENTOO-SERVER] Karta Wifi jako AccessPoint

## Nowy_

Witam

Zamierzam stworzyć sieć bezprzewodową dla kilku znajomych .. oto parametry:

- odległość 200m do każdego - 4 osoby

- internet od ISP - łącze aDSL 2 Mbit

- karty wifi +dodatkowe anteny (raczej nie będą się widzieć)

Zatem jaką wybrac kartę jako AccessPoint tzn model, chipset (sterowniki), antena?? A jakie dla clientAP??

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

PozdrawiamLast edited by Nowy_ on Sun Dec 11, 2005 11:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

IMO musisz kupić AP, a nie kartę, która by pełniła rolę AP.

----------

## Nowy_

 *raku wrote:*   

> IMO musisz kupić AP, a nie kartę, która by pełniła rolę AP.

 

Nie zrozumiałeś mnie... ja chcę zrobić AccessPointa na Gentoo, tylko rzecz w tym która karta i jakie stery mogą ustawić ją w tryb "master" aby była AP

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

Popatrz na te, które są dostępne w kernelu.

Z moich doświadczeń wynika tyle: na Ralinku się na razie nie da zrobić AP (sterownik rt2500 z portage), bo sterowniki nie obsługują trybu Master. W Ad-Hoc wszystko działa. Ponoć AP dla rt2500 ma być niedługo w jakiejś wersji 2.x. Na razie moja sieć Wifi jest w trybie adhoc i gentoo robi jako ruter/serwer (samba/dns/dhcp/nat), wszystko jest właściwie tak, jakby był AP.

Na Texas Instruments ax110 też nie działa, w ogóle support dla tej karty to porażka.

----------

## sebad

O ile mi wiadomo funkcje AccessPointa moze pelnic bez problemu karta na chipsecie Prism 2/2.5/3 .Dzialaja one bezproblemowo na Linuksie. Nie probowalem jeszcze takiego rozwiazania ,ale z kumplem mamy zamiar to przetestowac na dniach.

----------

## Raku

 *Nowy_ wrote:*   

> Nie zrozumiałeś mnie... ja chcę zrobić AccessPointa na Gentoo, tylko rzecz w tym która karta i jakie stery mogą ustawić ją w tryb "master" aby była AP

 

a nawet nie wiedziałem, że można coś takiego zrobić. Czy Gentoo (ogólnie Linux) musi być jakoś specjalnie skonfigurowane (bridge czy coś podobnego)? Czy wystarczy tylko włączyć tryb Master w takiej karcie?

----------

## sebad

 *Quote:*   

> a nawet nie wiedziałem, że można coś takiego zrobić. Czy Gentoo (ogólnie Linux) musi być jakoś specjalnie skonfigurowane (bridge czy coś podobnego)? Czy wystarczy tylko włączyć tryb Master w takiej karcie?

 

Jasne ,ze mozna choc chyba malo ludzi jeszcze o tym wie. Taki "AccessPoint" ma podobno wieksza moc od przecietnego AP i jest stabilniejszy . Jak wiemy tanie ,a nawet te drozsze markowe accesspointy maja tendencje do zawieszania sie.

----------

## PiotrPZ

Opis jak postawic AP jest na WIKI: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

Jeśli uruchomisz, podziel sie prosze wrażeniami, też myślę żeby wolnej chwili sie tym pobawic.

Pozdrawiam

Piotr

----------

## tofik

Ja mam AP zrobione na karcie D-Linka DWL-520. 

Niestety nie wiem jaka rewizja karty, bo istnieje kilka wersji DWL-520 różniących się chipsetem. Wydaje mi się, że rev. E1 (prism3).

Lspci: Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01).

Do tego pakiet hpstapd (http://hostap.epitest.fi/).

Działa stabilnie, do tego umożliwia autentykacja na podstawie MAC klientów. 

Inna "karta", którą posiadam, do której jest firmware umożliwiające uruchomienie AP, to karty bazujące na chipie Zydas USB (moduł zd1201 w jądrze). 

Nie testowałem jak to się sprawdza, bo raczej nie ma sensu uruchamiać AP na "patyku" USB.

----------

## Nowy_

witam... 

nawiązując do mojego pytania (postu)...

Wybrałem kartę Dlink DWL-G520 opartą na chipsecie Atheros (chip 5212, 802.11a/b/g, 2.4 Ghz, 108 Mbps, Super A/G, XR, WPA,WPA_PSK,WEP150,AES,TKIP,801.1x, channel 1-13 itd), wspiera tryby Ad-hoc, Monitor, Master, Managed. Do tej karty wykorzystałem sterowniki z projektu madwifi (ebulidy i snapshot`y w wersjach 20.04.2005-22.12.2005). 

Do testów drugi komp został wyposażony niestety w cienką kartę Dlink DWL-510 (802.11b, 2.4 Ghz, 11 Mbps, WEP64, bez WPA, channel 1-13). Ok teraz do rzeczy...

Test kart w Windows XP (z SP2)

W tybie adhoc - obie karty sie widzą bez problemu, adres nadany manualnie, bez probelmu można je ping`ować

Test kart w Linux Gentoo 2.6.14r4 (gentoo-sources) i stages (2005.1r1) 

Korzystałem z opisu m.in: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

i niestety bez powodzenia. 

Najpierw testowałem tryb Ad-hoc, i już tutaj była porażka, karty nie chcą sie pingowac chociaż że serwer dhcp poprawnie przekazuje adres IP, drugi komp znajduje sieć z sygnałem prawie 100%. Potem przełączyłem w tryb Master i .... brak pingu, serwer dhcp nie przekazuje IP, drugi komp znajduje sieć z sygnałem prawie 100%. 

Może coś przeoczyłem? 

Korzystam w serwerze z dhcp, dnsmasq, bez wpa_supplicant i hostapd, czy niezbędny jest most pomiędzy eth0 a ath0?, niestety szukam w internecie i nie mogę rozwiązać tego problemu chyba ze to wina sterów?

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc

----------

## tofik

Skoro serwer nie pinguje, to nie masz połączenia i nie mogłeś dostać od niego adres IP. 

Sprawdź co mówi iwconfig w kliencie i serwerze, to bedziesz wiedział czy masz połączenie

----------

## tezar

Nie wiem jak to wyglada na Atherosie, ale ja uzywam HostAP na karcie 3COM (Tonze PC2100G) na Prismie 2.5 i dziala pieknie. Nie chce wproadzac w blad, ale chyba odpalenie HostAPa na innym niz Prism chipsecie jest niemozliwe?

U mnie dziala to w mieszkaniu na IBM Netvista ThinClient (taki mniejszy PC), na karcie CF 256MB.  W razie potrzeby (tudzież checi) moge udostepnic to gentoo, chociaz w sumie z gentoo niewiele tam zostalo.

----------

## milu

 *tezar wrote:*   

> Nie chce wproadzac w blad, ale chyba odpalenie HostAPa na innym niz Prism chipsecie jest niemozliwe?

 

Hmm, z tego co znalazłem na stronce http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs wynika, że jest to już nieaktualne bo jest przykład połączenia madwifi z hostapd.

----------

## tezar

Nie bede sie klocil, rzeczywiscie takie cos tam jest napisane. Ale moge zapewnic ze bez wiekszych problemow dziala to na Prismie.

----------

## Nowy_

 *tezar wrote:*   

> Nie chce wproadzac w blad, ale chyba odpalenie HostAPa na innym niz Prism chipsecie jest niemozliwe?

 

...masz racje ... jeśli masz na myśli sterownik HostAP, a nie serwer HostAPd  :Wink: 

 *milu wrote:*   

> Hmm, z tego co znalazłem na stronce http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs wynika, że jest to już nieaktualne bo jest przykład połączenia madwifi z hostapd.

 

...masz racje...serwer HostAPd wspiera Madwifi, ale z tym różnie...więcej tutaj (trzeba pogrzebać w ebulid)

...jeśli chodzi o AccessPoint to jestem na etapie ping  :Smile:  W trybie Master i Ad-hoc wreszcie działają pingi ale sa zbyt długie od 50-1000ms. Na początku myślałem że to wina kart wifi, ale pod windą w trybie Ad-hoc działa super (ping 0.1-5ms w obie strony). Przejrzałem całą dokumentacje Madwifi, Gentoo forum, tworzenia AccessPointa (Wiki & "google") i widze ze problem leży w gubieniu pakietów ok 70-80% po długich pingach. Niestety nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić, moje podejrzenia padają na: ustawiena parametrów karty dwl-g520 (rts,frag, turbo, xr) , serwer DNS, tablice routingu... 

... z góry dziękuje za wszelką pomoc i pomysły

----------

## tezar

No to poprosimy tablice routingu, reguly firewalla i wszystko co sie da. Popatrzymy.

----------

## Nowy_

...a jednak okazało się że karta wifi dwl-510 jest uszkodzona, badź nie kompatybilna. 

Testowałem mój AP na karcie PLANET WL-8314 (802.11g), Lantech WL54G (802.11g) i działa super (np. pingi są rzędu 1-2 ms)

Muszę przyznać że ta karta Lantecha jest naprawdę ciekawa (kosztuje ok 80 zł (w wersji Box ma antene na 1m kablu) i obsługuje WPA-PSK dla trybu Ad-hoc czego nawet nie ma Dlink DWL-G520 za ok 200 zł).

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc i pozdrawiam

----------

